# timing for 1990 nissan stanza



## mikey gaines (Sep 17, 2005)

sup everyone,
i have a couple of questions about my car.
1. i have the chilton book and i still can't locate the thermostat. can anyone explain where it is?
2. the vehicle whant's to stall when i accelerate from a dead stop. in the mornings when it's cold it actually does stall and when it's warm it takes a long time to get up to speed. i just had the engine changed out by a "professional". i then changed the plugs, cap and rotor, fuel filter and vacuum hoses. i also checked the intake for cracks etc. and everything seems to be in order. i thought it might be the timing as it makes a chyming sound when accelerating. the book does not give me the numbers and they are not under the hood either. does anyone know what the timing is and/or have any other suggestions?

thanks in advance,

mikey


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

if you follow the lower radiator hose it will lead you to it, its right under the alternator you'll see the housing it only has two bolts, as for the timing i think it should be at 15 degrees but im not 100% sure on this


----------



## mikey gaines (Sep 17, 2005)

My bad! I was looking at the first metal junction off the lower radiator hose. i found the thermostat once i looked behind that. Thanks so much for your help my friend.

Mikey


----------

